# Sinking driftwood



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Can I use a rubber band to hold a rock on the drift wood so it sinks in my tank? Any Idea how long somethign like that would take to water log?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've had three pieces of driftwood soaking for two weeks now and they still pop up to the surface easily.

I don't see why you couldn't use a rubber band and a rock to hold it down. There's a rubber band that's been holding down plants in my tank for around three weeks. Shouldn't break any time soon.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I've had rubber bands break down. Took a while (couple months) but they did fall apart. There's epoxy made for aquarium use, here, and I think it works great. You can also drill through a piece of slate with a stainless steel screw, then burry the piece of slate.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

evercl92 said:


> I've had rubber bands break down. Took a while (couple months) but they did fall apart. There's epoxy made for aquarium use, here, and I think it works great. You can also drill through a piece of slate with a stainless steel screw, then burry the piece of slate.


Well, Matt has some of this same stuff in his tank and it eventually sank. I was thinking about the slate idea, but cannot decide how I want to arrange the wood.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have used rubber bands to tie moss to rocks before since I just hate tying moss on stuff. The rubberbands do eventually break down when submersed.

For the driftwood, I initially tied it to some rocks with fishing line to get it to stay submersed. It is now fully waterlogged and stays submersed without tying it to anything. I have no idea how long this will take but if you can't wait, get some slate or other type of "flat" rocks and tie the wood to it. Hide the fishing line with Anubias, Java Ferns, or moss and you won't have to worry about seeing it


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I have used rubber bands to tie moss to rocks before since I just hate tying moss on stuff. The rubberbands do eventually break down when submersed.
> 
> For the driftwood, I initially tied it to some rocks with fishing line to get it to stay submersed. It is now fully waterlogged and stays submersed without tying it to anything. I have no idea how long this will take but if you can't wait, get some slate or other type of "flat" rocks and tie the wood to it. Hide the fishing line with Anubias, Java Ferns, or moss and you won't have to worry about seeing it


I never thought about using rubber bands to put moss on things, thats a great idea.  Going to do that when i get home...

I am also going to sink the wood. I can wait, I am still trying to think about where to put them, so hopefully the logs will be submersed by then.


----------

